# Christmas Bonus For Maids



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi
A friend of mine has just told me that it is usual to give your maid an extra months salary as a Christmas bonus. Does anyone know if this is true? 
Thanks
DC


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

DeeCee said:


> Hi
> A friend of mine has just told me that it is usual to give your maid an extra months salary as a Christmas bonus. Does anyone know if this is true?
> Thanks
> DC


We are going to do it. Along with buying her a christmas present. We also give her extra month salary on her birthday, and when she goes on her yearly vacation. Its not in the contract but its nice to help a person that doesnt have as much as you. Its all karma, you will be repaid in the end.

off subect, but I see you are in the west. What do you think about these people doing 60 down our streets?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> Hi
> A friend of mine has just told me that it is usual to give your maid an extra months salary as a Christmas bonus. Does anyone know if this is true?
> Thanks
> DC


There is no legal requirement to do so, but many people do like to give their employees an annual bonus, particulalry when basic salaries are so low. 

After all, it is the season of giving and goodwill to all men.

-


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for responses, we give her extra cash when we have visitors and fully intend to lay on a few treats for xmas and birthday. Just wanted to know if it was the norm really. 

On the speeding on the road, i'm not sure i've seen 60, but 40 is common i agree. I saw a leaflet from UP saying that speeders would be reported to police and could expect a knock on the door, but i dont know of anyone getting pulled up yet. Its pretty hard to police really, there are already many speed bumps and it is a private estate so i'm not even sure the law applies. 
DC


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, come hang out over here. I have seen some that do almost 80 I bet. I live on a long street so maybe my situation is diffrent.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Not only that they even try to over take just after passing the gate to the community, which is to me dooo, the road is with one lane, not two.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Not only that they even try to over take just after passing the gate to the community, which is to me dooo, the road is with one lane, not two.


you are in the west too?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Love this place. Visiting quite often.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

West, old one.


----------

